# [SOLVED] Asus P5K Premium - SLI or Crossfire?



## Eminef (Sep 29, 2008)

Asus P5K Premium

I looked it up and it says crossfire but i know someone who has a NVIDIA GPU on it.

Is this mobo *SLI* or *Crossfire* or can it take *Both*???


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5K Premium - SLI or Crossfire?*

You can run either type of video card in it as a SINGLE card. However, when you want dual cards, it supports only the Crossfire standard.


----------



## Eminef (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Asus P5K Premium - SLI or Crossfire?*

Ok thanks.

I'll get this one!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Asus P5K Premium - SLI or Crossfire?*

I have the P5K-e board and it is simply outstanding and BTW, running a nvidia 8800gts video card in it. I like this board a lot.


----------

